# Dortmund Camping



## 99914 (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know of a campsite close to the centre of Dortmund I really fancy going to the love parade this year


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

don't know a campsite, but there is a new "stellplatz" at "Revierpark Wischlingen". Operated by the same people that run the famous "Mobilcamp" in nearby Gelsenkirchen. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

Have stayed at Camping Truma a couple of times. On the edge of the nearby National Park. Very well equiped site with excellent bar and restaurant. I mention this site as you may have problems with finding a place on the Steelenplatz during the festival.

Gover


----------

